# Lowering Brightness and Color Temperature on Smart TV Apps



## tmc1284 (Feb 13, 2017)

I just purchased an LG 43UH6100 and also own a Sony XBR43X830C Smart TV. It seems that I am unable to control any of the display settings when using apps such as Amazon Video. I have the LG in my bedroom and want to lower the brightness and decrease the color temperature. However, for both the LG and Sony, when I change the display settings it only changes them for the HDMI Input and not for apps. Both of them are recent models so if you own an LG or Sony Smart TV and can lower the brightness or the color temperature please let me know how to do so.

If it is not possible to lower the brightness or color temperature with these models, please let me know if you have a Smart TV that allows you to control these display settings for apps as I use it in my bedroom and the default brightness & color temperature makes it a little difficult to fall asleep.


----------

